# Knicks trade



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

Dallas Trades:
Shawn Bradley
Evan Eshemeyer

Dallas Recieves: 
Kurt Thomas


Ok. This gives a 7-6 center who will be in the east. Knicks get Shawn Bradley and Evan Eshemeyer. They get two centers for one.

Dallas gets a 6-9 center Kurt Thomas.

I think we can do better than Kurt Thomas.


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

even though as a knick fan i dont like this trade, layden would probably do it since he loves white players


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You can do better than Thomas of course, but Bradley is not the guy. He is a great shot-blocker, but offers absolutely nothing else. While that might be okay from time to time, is that someone you really want on your team for the next *five* years? Thomas is a FA after this year unless the team uses their option to keep him for one more. You're basically trading a better, more productive player with a shorter contract who just happens to be playing out of position for a guy who can only do one thing well who is signed for really long time. I dislike most Bradley-to-NY trades that I see, and this is no exception.


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

I will be SOOOOOOOOOO Happy when we get rid of Bradley!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that Bradley would shine in the East. Average 20 pts 10 rbs. :|


----------



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a horrible trade........ I also think that Shawn Bradley would suck in the east.:upset:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

explain the reasoning on why he would do worse in a conference in which he would have less competition?? maybe they could play him at PF, vranes at center, and lampe at SF. That would be 20 feet of front court.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I think that Bradley would shine in the East. Average 20 pts 10 rbs. :|


Your over rating him He'll shine and get that kind of stats when he makes it to the WNBA.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I think Shawn Bradley could be a force in the leauge......
If you pumped him full of steriods so he could add a little agression and musscle to his game. :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Stupid trade...Bradley does a very good job for us except for the fact of dumb fouls and not physycal enough. All were looking for is a Bradley witha bit more of an attitude problem.


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

Not a bad trade

PG-Nash
SG-Finley
SF-Notwitzki
PF-Thomas
C- Raef Lafrentz
B1-Howard
B2-NVE
B3-Najera


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Stupid trade...Bradley does a very good job for us except for the fact of dumb fouls and not physycal enough. All were looking for is a Bradley witha bit more of an attitude problem.


yup as a knick fan this is retarded. We have a hard enough time scoring on the inside so we'll give up thomas for a scrub and bradley?? Gimme a break what is the point of this besides getting someone to teach vranes how to be a stiff first hand?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> yup as a knick fan this is retarded. We have a hard enough time scoring on the inside so we'll give up thomas for a scrub and bradley?? Gimme a break what is the point of this besides getting someone to teach vranes how to be a stiff first hand?


right now the knicks better take whatever bone is thrown to them by anybody.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> right now the knicks better take whatever bone is thrown to them by anybody.


They always have. :|


----------

